# INCOME SUPPORT AND BENEFITS...



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Okay, think this only applies to UK people like me, but is anyone else receiving government support or disability allowance due to their IBS?I've been told that i'm probably eligable for some 'free' money as i haven't worked for 3 months, and i'm not a full time student again until next year.I always thght it was a bit cheeky to take handouts, but i guess if i'm not going to get any support from my doctor or from future employers, i might as well take it.Any thoughts guys? I don't know how much we're entitled too, but i'd like to hear your views.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I found this on Benefits on the government website. Hope you find this helpful. You can download the forms from here too. http://www.dwp.gov.uk/lifeevent/benefits/d...nce.htm#caniget


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks ever so much Nikki - the website was a great help. i don't think i'm really entitled to disability allowance, but i may get income support *fingers crossed*Apparently even full time students are sometimes able to claim it as well if unable to work because of illness...may be a possibility if you're still having job problems?My, what a scavenger i've become!!!


----------

